# Cherriflip



## ette (Jun 25, 2006)

www.cherriflip.com
Hey! Have any of you lovely ladies tried Cherriflip? I just made an order b/c I really wanted a perfume like Jaqua's Buttercream frosting...they have lovely bubble bars too, and a shower whip which I also ordered. The bubble bar's scents are much different than Lush's, more foody. They have so many yummy scents. Great prices too! Well I'm excited to recieve everything and I'll tell you how it is!
Use the code confessions if ordering for 10% off. Also, they have specials every Friday!


----------



## msmack (Sep 12, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I am waiting on my parcels! I will update with pics and reviews once I receive my goodies!!

I ordered...

'Loves me Do' Bubble Bar
'Under the Green Palm' Bubble Bar
'Go-Go' Bubble Bar (Lush's Avobath dupe)
'Lemona' Bubble Bar
'Darling' Bubble Bar
'Little Fish' Bubble Bar

'Rehab' Sugar Fantasy Scrub
'Parisen Pastries' Sugar Fantasy Scrub
'Dream of Sugar Plum Fairies' Sugar Fantasy Scrub
'Desert Springs Spa' Sugar Fantasy Scrub

'Juicy' Shower Snacks (creamy shower wash)
'Orange Coconut Snowball' Shower Snacks
'Coconut Cupcake' Shower Snacks
'Limonada' Shower Snacks

'Goblin Punch' Bath Fizzie
'Peach Dream' Bath Fizzie
'Beach Bum' Bath Fizzie
'Turquoise Cove' x2 Bath Fizzie
'Ghost Whispers' Bath Fizzie

Phew! I think I went a little over the top... but who can resist free shipping and buy 2 get 1 free??? It's a Canadian company out of Toronto I believe. I am totally excited to get my order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Free shipping for Canada/USA with purchases over $80 (most of the time I believe)*


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 13, 2008)

I ordered from them last Halloween and was really disappointed.

I am a HUGE LUSH fan however.

I didn't find Cherriflips products to be have long lasting scents. Also the bubble bars are very soft and the bubbles last for about 30 seconds in the tub.

Lush has much better bubble bars. I just wish that LUsh would do some different scents.


----------



## msmack (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_I ordered from them last Halloween and was really disappointed.

I am a HUGE LUSH fan however.

I didn't find Cherriflips products to be have long lasting scents. Also the bubble bars are very soft and the bubbles last for about 30 seconds in the tub.

Lush has much better bubble bars. I just wish that LUsh would do some different scents._

 

Thanks for the input! I used to really love LUSH but the sodium lauryl/laureth sulphates make my skin itch. I went with cherriflip because they use the coconut derived Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate which is gentler. It's weird that you say that Cherriflips bubble bars are soft, as I heard that they are really hard.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine could have just been super new. They were really soft, and the bubbles were gone so quickly.

But thier scents are great.


----------



## revinn (Sep 22, 2008)

I had one of their cherry scented body scrubs; it was delicious!


----------



## widdershins (Sep 22, 2008)

Their bath fizzies are ultra moisturizing and they have FANTASTIC lotions and body creams. I don't super love their bubble bars...mainly because they are so squishy and take a lot of effort to get bubbles from. But I had to make a small halloween order and I'm thinking about making another one soon. They pack up their stuff so cute, too, with little boxes and stickers and tissue paper.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

^oh yeah. I forgot how cute everything was wrapped. Maybe I'll try some of thier non bath items...like lotions etc.


----------

